# Travelling shirt booth design



## mbhoag (Nov 21, 2008)

We travel to 40+ shows a year and setup our booth to make custom shirts, sweatshirts etc. We basically have a grand opening once a week.

We have a loyal base of customers and see many of them over and over again since we all travel the same circuit (we do dog shows and have 4000+ different custom dog designs).

Our store (booth) is setup and torn down every weekend, and what I would like is to come up with some 'displays' that can fit within a 10x10 or 10x20 booth size, and look professional yet grab the passer-by's attention without looking like a flea market t-shirt booth. 

Have any of you seen or come up with display ideas/designs that are mobile and can be packed up/broken down fairly easily on a regular basis?

Would love to see pics and ideas of what other travelling booth setups have come up with that is unique and high-end looking (non swap meet style)

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Mark, 
Welcome to the t-shirt forum. There are a handful of folks here that travel with booths, but I've found I've been giving more advise than getting. Hope the shows are doing better for you.


----------



## mbhoag (Nov 21, 2008)

greyhorsewoman said:


> Hi Mark,
> Welcome to the t-shirt forum. There are a handful of folks here that travel with booths, but I've found I've been giving more advise than getting. Hope the shows are doing better for you.



Hi Mary,

Been reading the post here for a long time, but never really asked anything. As for the shows, about the same...hence why we are looking to 'Upscale' the booth.

Also I am looking for a good software to run our website with that allows customers to get an idea of what the final T-shirt will look like... kind of like yours does...

If you have a $$$ amount in mind for your website code, send me an email or give me a call.. you know my number!


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

We use a 10' X 10' white canopy. They do make higher end canopies that are not white but those do cost a lot more. My method may be too flea market for you but I use a volley ball net attached to the canopy to hang my shirts. The net is 30 feet long so it's perfect to cover 3 sides. Depending on the set up I can sometimes hang shirts on the inside and outside. The net is light, folds up small, hangs easily and holds a ton of shirts on hangers.
It works for me but may not be the professional look you are going after.


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

I've NOT the experience with travel set up for t-shirt biz(though I HAVE done travel set up with ahir accessories).

One idea - Perhals having some sample t-shirts "mounted" in oversized (poster size)matte plexiglass picture type frames? You could have a complimentary/contrasting background color, and the t-shirt very crisply placed atop, held in place by the plexiglass. 

The oversized frames could be displayed on easels, or in similar way as photographers/painters would display at craft/art shows.


Or, if you have great photos of models with the t's, you could have beautiful, large photgraphs of that


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

For _"display ideas/designs that are mobile and can be packed up/broken down fairly easily on a regular basis"_, I am not sure if this is what you need, but there are companies specializing in modular displays and partitions.

How about a small trailer or even a van?


----------



## mbhoag (Nov 21, 2008)

BroJames said:


> For _"display ideas/designs that are mobile and can be packed up/broken down fairly easily on a regular basis"_, I am not sure if this is what you need, but there are companies specializing in modular displays and partitions.
> 
> How about a small trailer or even a van?


Thanks for the ideas, however we actually use both a van and two trailers (depending on size of show)

What I am looking for is actual design ideas for the booth itself...ways to nicely display shirts & designs, but not look like a cheap-0 side-of-the-road t-shirt booth.

We want the booth to be more 'upscale' looking to differentiate us from 'the other guys'


----------



## mbhoag (Nov 21, 2008)

How about pictures of actual booths or shirt displays? That might help with ideas.

Thanks


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

greyhorsewoman said:


> Hi Mark,
> Welcome to the t-shirt forum. There are a handful of folks here that travel with booths, but I've found I've been giving more advise than getting. Hope the shows are doing better for you.


 Thats because you've been at it longer and do it better than most of us here. Your also one of the kindest and most helpfull people here too. There are a lot more helpfull peop[le but most of them don't travel with their setups.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't know what you are using now. I have seen vendors use the metal closet shelving stood on end and connected either via zip ties or metal brackets. I am talking about the grid look not solid shelving. It can be found in the closet organizing aisle of Lowe's, Home Depot, etc. It comes in white. I think there is also a grey. If you have an easy up tent, you can attach them to each other and then the corners of the tent. I think it comes in a version that does not have the lip. However the lip can be helpful when attaching them to each other and in stabilization. These stack fairly well for transport. You can get various attachments for these to aid in hanging stuff.


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

Googled Images of craft show displays and got LOTS of images...

images of craft show displays - Google Search

I like the shoji(?) screen one on the top right - but this should give you at least a few ideas as to what others do. I realize you want "high end" and some of these images are not, of course.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

One of the issues is 'time' ... when you travel regularly to shows it becomes necessary to be able to setup and tear down your display in a timely manner. When you do an occasional event, you don't think too much about the fact that it took you 3-4 hours, but believe me, you will after week after week.

My son and I used a lightweight garage tent frame for our indoor shows ... we could adjust it for 10, 15, or 20 feet. It gave us our 'frame.' We attached lights to the top rail. We could hang gridwall from the sides as needed (there is always a little adjustment from show to show). 

The way we displayed our shirts was across the top front rail by upside down clothes hangers inside of the shirts, then clamped and folded up so you can see an assortment of designs and the colors available. (Size medium works great.) We changed them out as they faded or got nasty.

Below are a couple of pics that show the shirts.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Gridwall is a nice option. We don't do outdoor shows, but we do 10 or so trade shows a year like ISS, DAX, NNEP etc. We started building our booths out of gridwall in 2010. It's portable, can be easily customized, isn't so terribly heavy that it's awful to move, and it can be used to display a number of products. We display sublimated items, shirts, thread, backing etc., and always get compliments on the booth. 

I know Achieve Display sells gridwall and associated accessories at reasonable prices, and they also have a service, or used to do anyway, that would help you design your display. 

If you look at our photo album on Facebook, you'll see some of the ways we've used the grid in the past.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I am not sure if you will find these suitable but they give you tremendous flexibility in arranging your displays. The frameless black wire rack(below) is often tied together with nylon cable ties. Sometimes they are bended to form all sorts of shapes for all sorts of purpose.



















There are also mobile wire shelves and folding coat racks(below) to hang shirts.








Properly arranged, especially if you can find those rectangular wires (instead of the square one pictured above), they look professional enough.


----------



## looksgoodonyou2 (Aug 21, 2012)

DTFuqua said:


> Thats because you've been at it longer and do it better than most of us here. Your also one of the kindest and most helpfull people here too. There are a lot more helpfull peop[le but most of them don't travel with their setups.


 
HI 

i am looking for a professional looking booth to sell my t shirts at indoor and outdoor events 

could you recommend a company in Canada that could build me a booth that would not only accomdate my shirts but really grab the customers attention 

i was thinking of doing a back lighted booth with 4 large photos  of my best designs (10K Ive been quoted) now how do I display my wares in a professional looking 10x10 area? I was going to order a canopy with my company logo on it and put the booth under it 

Do I put a large table in front and put the shirts ON IT and stock under the table with different sizes 

I'm open for ideas, its just got to be professional

Where can I order a custom made skirt for the table to match the canopy ?

thanks for your time and adfvice 

you can email me direct 

[email protected] 

there is an under score after paul_ ross


----------

